# ASUS Zenbook UX31A vs MacBook pro 13"



## BomBÄr (11. Dezember 2012)

Guten Tach Freunde der Volksmusik,

ich stehe aktuell vor der schwersten Entscheidung, die ich PC/NB seitig je hatte.

Ich bin als FiSi angestellt und erhalte als ausgleich für geleistete Überstunden ein Notebook nach Wahl.
Zum Zocken hab ich meinen festen PC (i5, 8GB, HD6970, SSD etc.) - bin also versorgt und dieser Aspekt ist zu vernachlässigen.

Wir arbeiten viel mit Mac und ich hab die Geräte kennen und schätzen gelernt.

Wenn ich die Geräte gegenüberstelle, komme ich zum absoluten Unentschieden.
Wer lust hast und sich etwas auskennt, darf mir gerne Denkanstösse liefern.

ASUS Zenbook UX31A:
Intel Core i7 (lV CPU bis max. 2x 3,0GHz)
SSD 128GB (Werde ein ADATA SSD Modell ordern - ja die Möglichkeit habe ich)
4GB Ram -> fest verlötet 
Display hat trotz 13" Format Full HD und eine super Qualität.
Touchpad ist auch ordentlich und der Rest der Verarbeitung sehr gut!

Nachteile: Ram nicht erweiterbar -> ggf. eine VM!
Dazu kommt, dass ich beim Mobilgerät Mac OS auch ganz toll finde -> Sehr intuitiv und Multi-Touch-Unterstützung ist toll!

MBP13"
Ebenfalls Konfiguration mit i7 (kein lV CPU) und hier 8GB RAM
Dazu 750GB HDD, welche per Hardwrk Adapter in den LW Schacht wandern und 128GB Samsung Serie 840 wandern an die Primärposition.

Großer Nachteil: Auflösung 1200x800 und nur 1 Jahr Garantie.


Gibt es unter euch Nutzer des Zenbooks, die etwas berichten können?
Macht sich die "schlechte" Auflösung des MBP im Betrieb bemerkbar? z.B. beim Browsen oder Multimediabetrieb?

Grüße


----------



## riedochs (14. Dezember 2012)

Nimm das MacBook. Schau dich hier oder bei Hardwareluxx im Asus Unterforum um, dann möchtest du kein Asus mehr. Asus hat ist bei der letzten ct Umfrage zum Thema Service bei Notebooks mit großem Abstand überall auf dem letzten Platz gelandet.


----------



## Yellowbear (14. Dezember 2012)

Du beantwortest es doch im Prinzip schon selbst  :


BomBÄr schrieb:


> Zum Zocken hab ich meinen festen PC (i5, 8GB, HD6970, SSD etc.) - bin also versorgt und dieser Aspekt ist zu vernachlässigen.
> 
> Wir arbeiten viel mit Mac und ich hab die Geräte kennen und schätzen gelernt.



Habe auch einen PC für Videoediting und Games und ein MB für Uni und Surfen. Tolle Combo finde ich!



BomBÄr schrieb:


> Großer Nachteil: Auflösung 1200x800 und nur 1 Jahr Garantie.


 
Gut, über die Auflösung könnte man jetzt streiten, aber du hast zumindest zwei Jahre Recht auf Gewährleistung. Garantie ist natürlich Kulanz vom Hersteller, aber lass dir nicht den Quatsch von Apple bzgl. "AppleCare" einreden.
Fazit: Würde auch das MBP wählen.


----------



## BomBÄr (15. Dezember 2012)

Danke Ihr beiden!

Also über das Zenbook hab ich nun schon wirklich viel Negatives gehört... Schade eigentlich!

Ich tendiere stark zu Apple...

AppleCare: in wie weit bezeichnest du es als "Quatsch"?
Für 190€ 3 Jahre Garantie?! Klingt doch, ganz nüchtern betrachtet, vernünftig oder?

Bei den Apple Geräten stehen zwei Modelle zur Wahl:
Apple MacBook Pro 13,3" 2,9 GHz Intel Core i7 8 GB RAM 750 GB (MD102D/A)


Display: 33,8cm/ 13,3" Hochglanz mit LED-Beleuchtung, 1280x800 Pixel
Prozessor: 2,9 GHz Intel Core i7 Dual-Core
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB DDR3L, 1600 MHz
Festplatte/Laufwerk: 750 GB 5400 U/min. + Hardwrk Kit und 250GB Samsung 840 SSD
Grafik: Intel HD Graphics 4000
 zu 1399€


oder 
Apple MacBook Pro 13,3" Retina 2,5 GHz i5 8 GB RAM 128 GB SSD (MD212D/A)



Display: 33,8cm/ 13,3" Hochglanz Retina Display (2560x1600 Pixeln)
Prozessor: 2,5 GHz Dual-Core Intel Core i5 Prozessor
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB DDR3 SDRAM, 1600 MHz
Festplatte: 128 GB SSD
Grafik: Intel HD Graphics 4000
zu 1620€


Wie schafft es Apple, dass die Programme etc ordnetlich angezeigt werden bei dieser grottigen Auflösung... wird da alles skaliert?
Beim Browsing... sieht man wirklich "sooo viel" weniger im Bild, wie man es vielerorts hört?






ABER: Das Retina Display mit onboard Grafik??? 

Ich hab schon 15" mit 512MB dedizierter GT640 ruckeln sehen (Schnelles Browsing etc.)... kann das hinhauen mit der HD4000?


----------



## Darkseth (15. Dezember 2012)

Browsing meinst du internet? Da kannst du ja Ranzoomen wie du willst.
Und im Dateimanager solltest du eig auch zoomen können ^^;

Die Grafik hat nicht wirklich was mit ruckelfreiem browsen zu tun. Da spielt mehr die CPU mit. Die Grafik muss das Bild nur darstellen, und das packt ne HD 4000 LOCKER.
Selbst wenn nicht, ne GT 640 hat schon mittelmäßige Gaming-qualitäten. AUch auf Full HD ist mittel-hoch (je nach game) möglich. Da werden paar internet seiten mit links zu schaffen sein.

Wenn du das teil mindestens 2-3 Jahre nutzen willst, würde ich definitiv ein Retina nehmen.


----------



## BomBÄr (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab auch noch nen "Beleg" für das "ruckelige" Retina gefunden.

"Mit 2880 x 1800 Pixel HiDPI-Auflösung erreicht Apple derzeit ein Limit  der Intel Grafik Ivy Bridge. Der AnandTech-Test zeigt zum Beispiel ein  deutlich schlechteres Scrollverhalten des MacBook Pro mit Retina Display  in Safari, verglichen mit dem MacBook Pro von 2011: Das Vorgängermodell  schaffte im Versuchsaufbau bis zu 46 bis 60 fps, das Retina MacBook von  2012 lediglich 18 bis 24fps unter OS X Lion, was ein sichtbares Ruckeln beim Scrollen oder Zoomen von Webseiten wie facebook bedeutet. Mit der Aktualisierung auf Mountain Lion sollen sich diese Werte etwas verbessern, jedoch nicht an die Schnelligkeit der älteren Version heranreichen."

Original coin "MacLife"


Das gibt schon zu denken.... zumal das 13er keine Potente 640er an Board hat!

Kennt jemand von euch einen Display vergleich?
Als eines dieser Bilder, wo ein testbild auf dem MBP evtl einem anderen Subnotebook gezeigt wird.

Ich finde da leider nichts...


----------



## BomBÄr (21. Dezember 2012)

Nochmal eine Frage:

Es soll nun ein MBP 13 Mid´12 werden!
Qualitativ das einzige Gerät, welches mich überzeugen konnte.

Nun die Konfiguration:

Es wird jeweils eine 250GB SSD von Samsung und 8GB RAM kommen....

Aber: CPU...

I5 oder I7?!

Es sind beides Ivy Prozessoren... TDP 35W

Der i7 hat ca 10-15% Mehrleistung...

Hat einer von euch ne Ahnung wie sich das auf Wärmeentwicklung und Lautstärke auswirkt?!
i7 durch höhere Taktung schneller Warm und daher schneller Warm, lauterer Lüfter und gedrosselte Performance?!


----------



## Darkseth (21. Dezember 2012)

Welcher i5 und welcher i7 genau?


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke dass du bei Apple mehr zahlst als bei asus...


----------



## Darkseth (22. Dezember 2012)

Dsa auf jedenfall. Im Grunde ist aber die Verarbeitung und so bei Apple ziemlich Top.

Was i5 vs. i7 angeht, laut der Apple homepage hat das Macbook Pro 13 modell (ohne Retina) nur den i7 mit 4mb L3 Cache zur Verfügung mit max 3.6 Ghz.
Laut der Intel Homepage im vergleich kann es sich dabei NUR um einen i7 DUAL CORE Handeln. Sprich, der i7 hätte lediglich 500 Mhz höheren Takt als der i5.
Allerdings hat das modell mit i7 ne doppelt so große SSD verbaut. DAS wäre ein guter Grund. Aber nur damit i7 statt i5, eher weniger. Du wirst vermutlich kaum was machen, wo du den unterschied merkst.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (23. Dezember 2012)

Nimm das MBP

1) Ich hab an der Uni paar Leute mit dem 15" Retina gesehen und muss ehrlich sagen, man merkt den Unterschied zur normalen Auflösung sofort.

2) Wenn du dein Laptop immer mit dir rumträgst, würde ich zur SSD greifen. Ein Freund von mir hat noch das alte, normale MacBook und da war ne Festplatte verbaut. Die ist ihm 2 oder 3 mal gestorben, weil er sein MB überall dabei hatte. SSD ist da halt unempfindlich. 

3) der i5 reicht eig völlig aus, der Preis der Aufrüstung rechtfertigt nicht den Preis - ist aber nur meiner Ansicht.


----------



## AeroX (23. Dezember 2012)

Würde auch gleich eine SSD einbauen. Und zum mbp greifen. Qualitativ echt verdammt gut! Mein MacBook mit Alu unibody sieht echt noch gut aus auch wenn es 2008er ist


----------



## BomBÄr (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Ihr,

sry für meinen hingeschmierten Post ohne genaue Angaben.
Das war kurz vor der Entscheidung.

Ich hatte nun die Möglichkeit gehabt verschiedene Geräte anzusehen.
ASUS UX31A, Lenovo X1, MacBook Pro 13 und das MacBook Air 13 

Das ASUS ist zweifelsohne ein tolles Gerät. Jedoch sind Support von ASUS (Selbst bei Anfragen vor dem Kauf) und die Verarbeitung nicht so, wie ich es von einem solchen gerät erwarte.
Das Lenovo ist einfach ein Business Gerät. Sehr stabil und wertig, allerdings recht emotionslos.
Die beiden MAc OS Boliden blieben also übrig.

Effektiv ist es das MBP13 geworden und zwar in folgender Konfiguration:

MBP13 i5, 16GB RAM (Den gabs gratis dazu ) und ein Hardwrk SSD Kit für den Einbau der Samsung 840 250GB SSD im ODD Schacht. inkl. ext. Laufwerk.

Das MBP hat zwar nominelle schwächen bei der Auflösung...
Der Rest ist jedoch über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Ich hatte nie ein Gerät mit solch kompatkter Form und diesen Kapazitäten (SSD 250GB & HDD 500GB)
Die wertigkeit ist wirklich toll! Nichts klappert, alles sitzt, Touchpad und Tasta (trotz geringem Hub) sehr gut.
Dazu eben rund 7-8h Akkulaufzeit!

Für alle Unschlüssigen, die auf diesen Thread stoßen.

Die Auflösung habe ich bisher nicht gemerkt! Lediglich beim Vergleich von Games (z.B. Rollercoaster Tycoon auf MBP und Windows PC) gibt es klare Unhterschiede was die Auflösung angeht.

Wer also auf Gaming (Abgesehen von diesen App-Games) verzichten kann, und 500g Mehrgewicht verkraften kann, der ist mit dem MBP gut aufgehoben!

Danke für eure Hilfe! Frohe Weihnachten Jungs und Mädels


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Dezember 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, sind die MBP eigentlich ziemlich leicht für ihre Größe ? Hast du dir das aktuelle Modell gekauft oder einen Vorgänger ? 

Das Problem mit der Auflösung kann man übrigens mit Retina sehr schnell beheben


----------



## BomBÄr (25. Dezember 2012)

Das aktuelle! Mid2012 (MFD: 11/12)
Aber halt 2Kg statt 1,5Kg (z.B. beim X1  )


----------



## BomBÄr (25. Dezember 2012)

@Raptor-Gaming: Retina.... schön aber kein Allheilmittel


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Dezember 2012)

Liegt dann wohl am Alu-Gehäuse und klar, Retina ist nicht Allheilmittel, aber ist von der  nativen Auflösung her das Beste, was grad auf dem Markt gibt (meine Meinung)


----------



## BomBÄr (25. Dezember 2012)

Raptor: Aber es ist halt, unter vollast, beim MBP problematisch! Diese Mega-Auflösung mit der HD4000 .... nicht immer geschmeidig


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das stimmt - da hat Apple nicht gerade gut nachgedacht für Retina Auflösung in der Dimension, eine HD4000 zu verbauen ... dann halt zu 15" greifen


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (27. Dezember 2012)

In Verbindung mit einer SSD fühlt sich sogar mein MacBook Air mit 1.6GHz Sandy i5 raketenschnell an ^^
Den Aufpreis zum i7 würd ich demnnach lieber in eine SSD investieren.


----------



## AeroX (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke er hat schon die richtige Wahl getroffen


----------

